# Amazing Brunneria Borealis Hatching Patern



## yen_saw (Jun 8, 2005)

I kept an ootheca of Brunneria Borealis (stcik mantis) since last year November, it hacthes out about 20 nymphs on March, I was told that it may hatch again, so I kept it and was about to throw it away when the ootheca was invaded by mites (damn!!), and today it hatch out 1 nymph!!! 3 months after the last bunch hatched out, i believed there will lbe more hatch out soon eventhough the ootheca is small. Does anyone know how many times this wil happen? or i'm gonna keep this ooth forever lol. Attached is the newly hatch nymph hatched out today.

















I'm keeping this one for now :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

wow three months later? Thats interesting.


----------



## Christian (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi.

_Brunneria_ are known to hatch in several bulks, even individually (some ooths sof _Brunneria subaptera_).

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Orin (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a couple ooths I saved and usually two nymphs hatch out every few weeks. It's tough to say how many months longer it will occur. The oothecae were produced in captivity so the natural hatch cycle doesn't occur.


----------



## francisco (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello Yen,

My ootheca hatched 3 the first time, after a month 3 more came out.

Hey Yen I have a pair of B mendica sub-adults, would you like to trade it for other mantis? Let me know what you have thanks.

Francisco T.

Orin,

Do you have an extra female Pseudovates arizonae? I have a lonely male, he is 6 weeks old.


----------

